# Hello everyone! I'm loach160 (aka Mr. Jingles).



## loach160 (May 20, 2011)

Hello everyone! I'm a long time lurker, first time poster. My internet name is loach160, but around Halloween I go by another name, "Mr. Jingles."

My wife (the Black Widow) and I have been setting up a yard haunt in our neighborhood for many years, and we love to pick the brains of other haunters for great ideas.

The centerpiece of our haunt this year is a new Cauldron Creep named "Bob." We're crossing our fingers that we're going to be able to get everything done in time.

I look forward to exchanging information with all of the members here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mr. Jingles!
If you don't get everything done in time there's always next year....and the year after that....and the year after that....


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha, I'm sure we all know how you feel. Welcome to the forum Mr. Jingles


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Here's a hint for getting your cauldron creep finished in time. Uncross your fingers. It's a lot easier to work on props with five uncrossed fingers.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Mr. Jingles!! 

Any project that doesn't get finished this year is one that's ahead of schedule next year.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the family! I'm the weird cousin.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Mr. J


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

You'll know on Nov1st if all the props got done in time!

Welcome!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Mr jingles, glad to meet you.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Stay awhile... STAY FOREVER! MUAHAHA...

Ummm. yeah , well enjoy yourself too


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey and Welcome!!! Quick question...are you a Green Mile 'Mr. Jingles' or a Jerry Seinfield 'Mr. Jingles' or none of the above? I just like to know where people's heads are at. (Because they aren't necessarily on their necks....you know?) Some people think my name is Pumpkin5 because I had to go to that number because there were so many other 'pumpkins' before me, but the truth is, that is the color of my Tiki bedroom paint that I used on the walls. The color was Pumpkin5 from Lowes and it is kind of a joke....and so that is what I became on the Haunt Forum....just a little trivia for ya! I hope you are as HAPPY here as I am!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

